# Winnie-the-Pooh



## Setwale_Charm

Could you all tell me what the main characters of Alan Milne's book are called in your languages? (Please do not suggest I read the book in all these languages instead!)

Winnie-the-Pooh
Eeyore, 
Piglet
Kanga
Baby Roo
Rabbit
Owl
Heffalump
Woozle
Tigger

Thank you and feel welcome to add anyone I may have forgotten to mention.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:

Winnie-the-Pooh: Winnie de Poeh
Edward Bear (his real name ;-): Beer Edward
Christopher Robin: Janneman Robinson
Eeyore: Iejoor
Piglet: Knorretje (after the sound Dutch pigs make: knor knor)
Kanga: Kanga
Baby Roo: Roe
Rabbit: Konijn (the normal Dutch word for the animal)
Owl: Uil (idem)
Heffalump: Lollifant (lol=fun + olifant), Lollie de Lollifant
Woozle: Woozle
Tigger: Teigetje

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Outsider

Winnie-the-Pooh is called *Ursinho Puff* or *Ursinho Pooh* in Portuguese. For the other characters, see this list.


----------



## sayah

Hello,

  In Spanish they are:
Winnie-the-Pooh --> Winnie de Pooh
Eeyore, --> Igor
Piglet --> Puerquito
Tigger --> Tiger
   You can see the other one here: (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winnie_the_Pooh)


----------



## sokol

Actually Wiki-German  gives much but not all the characters, it seems.

Winnie himself is called *Pu der Bär* or also short *Pu-Bär* (colloquial only, I think).


----------



## Nanon

SC, by now you probably have accessed the French Wikipedia for Winnie l'Ourson and the Russian version for Винни-Пух... but anyway, at least you won't have to read the books!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, I think, almost everything that we have here on forums can be found in Wikipedia or elsewhere, on similar resources. I think, it will still be of use if we write the names of the characters here. There are not so many of them after all.


----------



## Abendstern

hi,

in Hungarian:
 Winnie-the-Pooh: Micimackó
Christopher Robin: Róbert Gida
 Eeyore: Füles
 Piglet: Malacka
 Kanga: Kanga
 Baby Roo: Zsebibaba
 Rabbit: Nyuszi
 Owl: Bagoly
 Tigger: Tigris
heffalumps and woozles are the Apacuka szörnyek, or Muclik és Vuclik (both versions are in cartoons), and in the late movie Heffalump is called Zelefánt


----------



## Nizo

The book _Winnie The Pooh_ was translated into *Esperanto* by Ivy Kellerman Reed (1877-1968). It was first published in 1972 as *Winnie-la-Pu*. A second edition was published in 1992.

Christopher Robin = Kristoforo Robin
Winnie-the-Pooh = Winnie-la-Pu,Edvardo Urso,Urso Pu
Piglet = Porketo
Eeyore = Ia
Tigger = Tiggro
Kanga = Kanga
Roo = (Bebo) Ruo
Rabbit = Kuniklo
Owl = Strigo
Heffalump = Hefelanto
Jagular = Jagularo
Woozle = Vuzlo
Wizzle = Vizlo

The *Hundred Acre Wood* is called _*la Cent Akrea Arbaro*_.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

 Winnie-the-Pooh: *Nalle Puh*
Eeyore: *Ihaa*
Piglet: *Nasu*
Kanga: *Kengu*
Baby Roo: *Ruu*
Rabbit: *Kani*
Owl: *Pöllö*
Heffalump: *Möhköfantti*
Tigger: *Tiikeri*
Christopher Robin: *Risto Reipas*
Gopher: *Myyrä*


----------



## mallujulia

I agree with the Sayah but in Spain most children call Piglet Piglet rather than puerquito.


----------



## dudasd

In wonderful and everlasting translation of Luka Semenović:

Winnie-the-Pooh: Vini Pu
Edward Bear: Eduard medved (usual pronunciation is "Edvard", but the translator probably chose "Eduard" as "finer")
Christopher Robin: Kristofer Robin
Eeyore: Iar (onomatopoeia of donkey's voice)
Piglet: Praslin (after the word for little pig: prase)
Kanga: Kengu
Baby Roo: Ru (or mala Ru)
Rabbit: Zekhop (made from "zeka" - bunny, and "hop" - word you say when you jump)
Owl: Sova (regular word for the bird)
Heffalump: Slongeg (from "slon" - elephant, and "geg-" - which can be root of verb "to waddle" or the noun meaning "comical play, joke")
Woozle: Vudra (instead of "vidra")
Tigger: Tigr (instead of "tigar")


----------



## Zsanna

There is also Small - Kis in Hungarian.


----------



## Omeriko

Hebrew, with IPA transcription:

Winnie-the-Pooh: פו הדב [pu ha'dov]
Eeyore: איה ['ija]
Piglet: חזרזיר [χazaʁ'ziʁ]
Kanga: קנגה ['kenga]
Baby Roo: רו ['ʁu]
Rabbit: שפן [ʃa'fan]
Owl: ינשוף [jan'ʃuf]
 Heffalump: פילנפיל ['pilnefil] or [pilne'fil], can't seem to remember the exact pronunciation
Tigger: טיגר ['tigeʁ]


----------



## avok

In Turkey, "Winnie the Pooh " is "Winnie the Pooh" ! 

In Turkey, we usually do not change the names of the characters, they remain the same as in their original languages. Only names like "Rabbit" and "Owl" may be translated since these names already exist in Turkish. Then it would be Rabbit: Tavşan Owl: Baykuş


----------



## OneStroke

In Chinese: (English - TC - [SC if different] - Pinyin - Remarks)
Winnie the Pooh - 小熊維尼 - Xiǎoxióng Wéiní - lit. Little Bear Winnie
Eeyore - 屹耳/(HK)依唷 - Yì'ěr/Yīyō
Piglet - 小豬 - Xiǎo Zhū - lit. Piglet
Kanga - 袋鼠媽媽 - 袋鼠妈妈 - Dàishǔ Māma - lit. Mama Kangaroo
Roo - 小荳 - Xiǎo Dòu - lit. 'Little Bean'
Rabbit - 瑞比 - Ruìbǐ - Same translation in Hong Kong even though it makes no sense in Cantonese
Owl - 貓頭鷹 - 猫头鹰 - Māotóuyīng - lit. Owl
Heffalump - 長鼻怪 - 长鼻怪 - Chángbíguài - Made-up Word meaning 'long-nosed monster'
Tigger - 跳跳虎 - Tiàotiàohǔ - lit. Bounce Bounce Tiger
Robin - 羅賓 - 罗宾 - Luóbīn
Gopher - 谷佛


----------



## ilocas2

From Czech Wikipedia

Winnie the Pooh - *Medvídek Pú* (little bear Pú)
Christopher Robin - *Kryštůfek Robin* (little Christoph Robin)
Eeyore - *Ijáček* (from sound which donkeys make - ijá)
Piglet - *Prasátko *(little pig)
Kanga - *Klokanice* (female of kangaroo)
Baby Roo - *Klokánek* (little kangaroo)
Rabbit - *Králíček* (little rabbit)
Owl - *Sova* (owl)
Heffalump - *Slonisko* (slon - elephant, isko - augmentative suffix)
Woozle - *Kolčavice* (lasice kolčava - least weasel)
Tigger - *Tygr* (tiger)


----------



## xmarabout

In French:
Winnie-the-Pooh => Winnie l'ourson
Eeyore => Bourriquet
Piglet => Porcinet
Kanga ==> Grand Gourou
Baby Roo ==> Petit Gourou
Rabbit ==> Coco Lapin
Owl ==> Maître Hibou
Heffalump ==> Lumpy
Tigger ==> Tigrou
Christopher ==> Jean-Christophe


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:

Winnie the Pooh - Винни-Пух /vinni pooh; “h” as in “house”/
Piglet- Пятачок /piatachok/ - pig snout
Christopher Robin- Кристофер Робин (same as in Eng.)
Eeyore - Иа-Иа /eeah eeah/
Kanga- Кенга /kenga/
Little Roo - Крошка Ру /kroshkaroo/ (sameasinEng.)
Owl- Сова /sova/ (fem. in Russian)
Rabbit Кролик /krolik/ (same as in Eng.)
Tigger - Тигра /tigra/
Woozle - Бука /bookah/ - inRussianitissomeonewhoisnotoutgoing, aloner
Heffalump - Слонопотам /slonopotam/ - a mix of “*slon*” (elephant) and “gipo*potam*” (hippopotamus)


----------



## e2-e4 X

Yes, those are from Zakhoder's translation (Борис Заходер). "Пух" means ~ "fluff", here the word makes think of bear fur and of something soft.


rusita preciosa said:


> Woozle - Бука /bookah/ - inRussianitissomeonewhoisnotoutgoing, aloner


I think, it rather refers to an imaginary animal that parents might talk of when they want to frighten their little children: «веди себя прилично, не то придёт бука!" — "behave decently, or a bookah will come!".


----------



## Encolpius

Too bad, we don't have more translations here. Slavic langauges, Romance langauges....Members from Hellas are on the beach...


----------



## Grefsen

In Norwegian:

Winnie-the-Pooh - *Ole Brum
*Christopher Robin - *Kristoffer Robin*
Eeyore - *Tussi*
Piglet - *Nasse Nøff*
Kanga - *Kengu*
Baby Roo - *lille Ru* or *Kengubarnet*
Rabbit - *Petter Sprett*
Owl - *Ugla*
Heffalump - *Heffalomp*
Tigger - *Tigergutt*


----------

